# I am proud of myself :)



## Rah (Feb 23, 2009)

I got accepted into Art college!  And the one I really want to go to!

I am quite astounded that they liked me enough to take me on!  It's kind of my dream so I'm so happy about it and I'd just like to share it with someone who isn't panicking madly over their own university applications (like my friends) and therefore thinks I am bragging (I hope no one here thinks that! I just think it's nice to be proud of yourself once in a while because usually I don't like to tell people.)

Does anyone else have any little achievements (or big, whatever!) which they are proud of and they want to share? 
Another example is that I didn't eat any chocolate today! Wahey!


----------



## heartsong (Feb 23, 2009)

*x*

i'm so happy for you!!!! congrats!  hearing so much bad news these days my day just got a little brighter hearing something good happened to someone!

work hard, learn lots and above all, follow your dream!

good luck to you!


----------



## Jody (Feb 23, 2009)

You SHOULD be proud of yourself.  Way to go girl!!!!


----------



## Rah (Feb 23, 2009)

: ) Thanks a lot, both of you!


----------



## topcat (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Rah and hello again....nice to see you back here.  Congratulations....WOOHOO!!!  Such a buzz to achieve, isn't it.  

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Feb 23, 2009)

*Fantastimagical*

Wonderful ,wonderful,wonderful news.
I am so really , trully excited for you Rah.
Where abouts is it may I ask?
What is your mane love with in that feild.
Oh YIPPPEEEEEE


----------



## Lindy (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to go Rah!!!  You have every right to be proud of yourself!


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Congrats! I know when my acceptances to various universities started coming in the mail I was psyched! 

When I finally passed the Army physical fitness test I was super proud of myself. I've always been a slow runner (still am doh!) so that held me back in ROTC until I sped up!


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!  I agree - it's wonderful to hear someone's good news.  You should be very proud and excited.  Wow!  Art school!  That's so awesome - way to go!


----------



## 7053joanne (Feb 24, 2009)

That's wonderful news and you should be VERY proud of yourself!  

I'm proud that I got out of bed and came to work today (even though I wanted to call is fake sick...cough...cough)


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 24, 2009)

Good for you!


----------



## Rah (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Fantastimagical*

Thank you so much, everyone. <3



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Where abouts is it may I ask?
> What is your mane love with in that feild.



It's in Bournemouth, which is a town on the south coast of England, for those of you who don't know. Yay seaside!
And I'm not quite sure yet - I'm really interested in animation or illustration (I spend most of my time drawing characters/scenes from books/movies or stories I've written myself.) but recently I discovered the wonder that is photography and I'm slowly falling in love with that, too!
I also love designing and sewing things, so perhaps textiles?
And I'm dying to try out some 3D.
So I'm quite open, really! Good thing the course I'm doing first is a 1-year foundation involving EVERYTHING.



			
				Stacykins said:
			
		

> When I finally passed the Army physical fitness test I was super proud of myself. I've always been a slow runner (still am doh!) so that held me back in ROTC until I sped up!


Wow, way to go! That's really an achievement. 



			
				7053joanne said:
			
		

> I'm proud that I got out of bed and came to work today (even though I wanted to call is fake sick...cough...cough)


Haha well done, I know that feeling.


----------



## Stacykins (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you have a devianART to show off your work? I can't do anything artistic, but I adore looking at other people's artwork!


----------



## starduster (Feb 24, 2009)

*Yes please*



			
				Stacykins said:
			
		

> Do you have a devianART to show off your work? I can't do anything artistic, but I adore looking at other people's artwork!


I would love to see it too.
...


> I'm proud that I got out of bed and came to work today (even though I wanted to call is fake sick...cough...cough)
> 
> 
> Take two bars of soap with a glass of water for it and swallow slowly


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 24, 2009)

Yay for you Rah, I am so happy for you. One by one all your dreams and aspirations will fall in place. You have to blow your own trumpet once in a while, then everyone else can follow your enthusiasm.
An art college by the seaside? How lovely, and how motivating!!
Congratulations to you, I will pop the top of the champers!  (hic)


----------



## digit (Feb 25, 2009)

Woo-hoo, go Rah go!!!

Digit


----------



## Rah (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for all your congratulations!



			
				Staceykins said:
			
		

> Do you have a devianART to show off your work? I can't do anything artistic, but I adore looking at other people's artwork!



I do have a DeviantArt, although I am slightly reluctant to post it here. I'm not meaning to be rude but it's a bit uncomfortable for me to show this stuff to anyone other than my equally nerdy, teenage friends, hahaha.

I can perhaps post random images though if you like? 

If anyone really is interested in seeing my dA though they can PM me, perhaps?

Sorry. I feel bad. What kind of art student wouldn't want to show anyone their art?  :?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 26, 2009)

Art is very personal and when you show it you can feel like you are exposing a very sensitive part of youself - at least that's how I feel sometimes....if people don't like my artwork I sometimes feel the rejection is personal...but I'm over-sensitive...


----------



## starduster (Feb 26, 2009)

*One step*

Lindy and Rah, as an artist or delusions of being an artiste I do understand.
Still I would love to see by pm.
   
You are on such a wonderful beginning of a new  journey.
Hmmm, sigh, wish I was begining all over again.


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

congrats Rah!!! ... that is so awesome!! I am glad that you were accepted!! thats sweeeeeeeet! 


congratulationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns!!

excited for you!


----------

